# Reynolds vs Mavic



## Denmarkbonde (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello guys.
the 24. of december i where so lucky, that my parents give me a gift card to a wheelset, but i dont no which. I can choose between to wheelsets. 1. Reynold assult and 2. Mavic Cosmic carbon SLR 2010.
Which one will you choose? and why`?

Mvh.
DenmarkBonde


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Denmark, hva?

I'd pick the one with the best crosswind behaviour...
But I do not know which one is better than the other in that respect.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The Reynolds- better wheelset and better company to deal with.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Reynolds will be full carbon, while the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR have an alloy braking surface. My vote is for the Reynolds. But I own a pair so I am biased...


----------



## fenderfan (Nov 25, 2010)

*Vee has is it spot on!*



Vee said:


> Reynolds will be full carbon, while the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR have an alloy braking surface. My vote is for the Reynolds. But I own a pair so I am biased...


Vee actually addressed the primary issue. Full carbon versus the alloy/carbon hybrid.  My vote is for the Carbone's but I too am biased because I own a pair.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've avoided Reynolds due to the complaints I've read over the years on forums.
I'd go for the Mavics.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

gibson00 said:


> I've avoided Reynolds due to the complaints I've read over the years on forums.
> I'd go for the Mavics.


So you've turned a blind eye to the bazillion complaints about Mavic?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

T K said:


> So you've turned a blind eye to the bazillion complaints about Mavic?


Strictly my opinion. YMMV.
I'm not saying every Mavic product is perfect, but the Carbone line sure has a good track record.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've had Assault clinchers and DV3K tubulars. I actually ordered some SLR's on a whim from Bonktown, but canceled my order after trying them out at my LBS. Not because they performed poorly, they were stiffer than my assaults, a little more aero, and they do look awesome, but they were heavier than advertised. 1673 grams for the set without skewers, my assaults were just under 1500 grams. I don't know, if I had bought the SLR's first I probably would have been very happy with them, but the thought of spending that much money to gain nearly 200 grams did not sit right with me. In any case if the extra weight is not that much of a concern I'd personally go for the Mavics.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

What are your thoughts/experiences on the DV3K tubulars??


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Reynolds or mavics...*

I got a set of reynolds attacks (not the same as assaults, I know) and have not had a lick of problem, spin forever, brake fine as long as I keep the pads and rims relatively clean. The SLR's are good, just from what I've heard though, not 1st hand experience. Right now rocky mountain cyclery has assaults for under $1k, don't know if you can get any SLR's @ that price.
Good luck and have fun choosin'


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I have the Reynolds DV3KC (clinchers) with the Swiss DT240 hubs before Reynolds made the switch to KT hubs for this wheelset. I got these from Bonktown a little over a year ago. The biggest noticable difference is the braking. Even with yellow Swisstops, nothing beats the rubber compound bake pads on an aluminum rim.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> Strictly my opinion. YMMV.
> I'm not saying every Mavic product is perfect, but the Carbone line sure has a good track record.


Wheel Hall of Fame, Bigbill submission:

1. Campy Neutron
2. Mavic Cosmic Carbone
3. all the other wheels.


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

bigbill said:


> Wheel Hall of Fame, Bigbill submission:
> 
> 1. Campy Neutron
> 2. Mavic Cosmic Carbone
> 3. all the other wheels.


Hey Bigbill, how.. umm.. big are you?  
(I like it when ratings are in some context, hope you don't mind)


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bigbill said:


> Wheel Hall of Fame, Bigbill submission:
> 
> 1. Campy Neutron
> 2. Mavic Cosmic Carbone
> 3. all the other wheels, I HAVE NEVER RIDDEN


Fixed it for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm using the Reynolds DV3KC too.....unfortunately, braking seems to be the downside for carbon rims. Well, you win some and you lose some. In terms of performance, it definitely beats aluminum or alloy rims :thumbsup:


----------



## Denmarkbonde (Dec 29, 2010)

guys, what do you think about this wheelset? it is a Lite C-50 wheelset.
http://www.holbaekcykelcenter.dk/lite-t-50-hjulsaet.html


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Pretty damn heavy.

Have been reading up a bit. The Mavics use flat wide spokes which will catch sidewind more than the Reynolds, and Roues Artisanales were not that impressed either: http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-22011587.html

The Reynolds use round spokes, which is okay, but the V-profile (instead of a rounded one) will cause crosswind drag.

Have you considered wheels like the Fulcrum Racing 1? www.bikebuster.dk has them on offer these days. Stiff, alu rim, elliptical alu spokes, Campagnolo Record level hubs. Choose between Campagnolo and Shimano/SRAM compatibility, tubular, clincher, and "two-way fit" (can fit both clincher and tubeless). These Fulcrums will perform better in the wind than any of the wheels mentioned so far.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Pretty damn heavy.
> 
> Have been reading up a bit. The Mavics use flat wide spokes which will catch sidewind more than the Reynolds, and Roues Artisanales were not that impressed either: http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-22011587.html
> 
> ...


You sure about this? Any numbers to back that up. 46mm and 50mm deep rims should outperform a 26mm rim in aerodynamics.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I would get the Mavics. They look great, are pretty much bombproof, performance is top notch. If later you want to sell them resale value is tops too (look around, they sell quickly, not many available). Its basically the best all-weather aero wheel for daily use in any condition.

specifics:

The braking performance is incredibly consistent in any weather, the aluminum braking surface is nicely machined (has micro grooves). The hubs roll very smooth have good durability and are easy to service. The rim is very high quality with a nice ride and feel and is very responsive to power input without much flex. Crosswinds are a non issue with these wheels. The first time I ever used an Aero Wheelset (Cosmic SL) the wind was strong all the way across on a 40mile loop. The stiff crosswind (gusty 15-30mph) did not bother me at all compared to other non-aero wheels I have tried.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

dbl post


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

Vee said:


> You sure about this? Any numbers to back that up. 46mm and 50mm deep rims should outperform a 26mm rim in aerodynamics.


Correct. And, in that particular comparison, the Fulcrum wheels have spokes that are as fat, if not fatter, and don't have the benefit of being hidden from the wind at the edges.

To the OP, I'd consider the Carbone SL's if I were you. To save 150 grams, or 1/10th of a filled water bottle... I dunno. I'd rather have thinner metal spokes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Fulcrums will underperform in headwinds/no wind compared to the others, but that's for the lab. OP lives in Denmark. Denmark is flat to rolling, and windy.

I'd recommend a deep section rim if it was U and not V shaped like on these Mavic and Reynolds wheels, but U-shaped (or elliptical) deep section rims are still quite expensive; Complete wheels are the double of OP's budget.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know, Denmarks average wind speed is only around 11 mph 

"Denmark has relatively modest average wind speeds in the range of 4.9–5.6 metres a second measured at 10 m height. Onshore wind resources are highest in the Western part of the country, and on the Eastern islands with coastlines facing South or West."

http://www.managenergy.net/resources/843

My girlfriend lives on the eastern coast of lake Michigan which averages around 17mph, and I've done some rides around there, and while it's very windy (gusts from 55-60 one day) the assaults were not a significant difference compared to my standard training set which is 27mm.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

brians647 said:


> Hey Bigbill, how.. umm.. big are you?
> (I like it when ratings are in some context, hope you don't mind)


In the summer, around 215-220#. I ride traditional spoked wheels with 25mm tires during my winter fatness. Campy Zondas are great too.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

T K said:


> Fixed it for ya.:thumbsup:


I have 11 sets of wheels. Traditional spoked with CPX33, CPX30, Open Pro, Ambrosio Excellight, Mavic 330's, and Velocity Deep V's. I also have a set of carbon tubies with Ambrosio rims and Record hubs, Spinergy Xaero's, and Zondas. 

Neutrons and Cosmics are classic designs that stay in production because people want them. IMHO, the bang for the buck wheelset is Campy Zonda.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bigbill said:


> I have 11 sets of wheels. Traditional spoked with CPX33, CPX30, Open Pro, Ambrosio Excellight, Mavic 330's, and Velocity Deep V's. I also have a set of carbon tubies with Ambrosio rims and Record hubs, Spinergy Xaero's, and Zondas.
> 
> Neutrons and Cosmics are classic designs that stay in production because people want them. IMHO, the bang for the buck wheelset is Campy Zonda.


Ahh, I see you too have a wheel fetish. What is the build on yer OPs and how do you feel about them? Thanks.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

T K said:


> Ahh, I see you too have a wheel fetish. What is the build on yer OPs and how do you feel about them? Thanks.


OP's with Chorus hubs 3X32 14/15. They work just fine, nothing special, everyday type wheels. I prefer CPX33's. The Excellights ride just like OP's except they have Record hubs so they're noiser.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Why do you prefer the 33s?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

bigbill said:


> OP's with Chorus hubs 3X32 14/15. They work just fine, nothing special, everyday type wheels. I prefer CPX33's. The Excellights ride just like OP's except they have Record hubs so they're noiser.


These are better than most Campy pre-builts imho. Less issues with super-duper expensive replacement rims, weirdo spokes and patterns and tire mounting issues with certain brands.

In fact, I am still rocking an old Chorus hubset (with a shimano splined freehub installed) on my cross bike. 

Issue with most of the Carbones is the weight, and the dodgy freehub issues. Also the fairing can rattle a bit.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> These are better than most Campy pre-builts imho. Less issues with super-duper expensive replacement rims, weirdo spokes and patterns and tire mounting issues with certain brands.
> 
> In fact, I am still rocking an old Chorus hubset (with a shimano splined freehub installed) on my cross bike.
> 
> Issue with most of the Carbones is the weight, and the dodgy freehub issues. Also the fairing can rattle a bit.



I really enjoy my Zondas. I haven't had any issues other than the rear hub needing a bearing adjustment but any cup/cone hub occassionally needs an adjustment. The excellights are getting worn but the Record hubs are still nice so they'll probably CPX33 or Velocity 23 next.


----------

